# dutch oven venison stew with dumplings w/qview



## erain (Nov 3, 2009)

made a venison stew, using some elk. chopped it into cubes, about 2 lbs.


rough chop veggies, 6 small red taters, 6 med carrots, 2 onions chunked, 2 stalks celery


in a baggy, put 1/4 cup flour and .5 tea CBP, 1.5 tea salt, ad cubes of meat and shake to coat. in dutch oven over med heat, heat 3 Tbl. oil and add the venison cubes and cook til browned


add 5 cups water,2 tea. sugar, clove garlic minced, 1 tea. worcestershire, and a couple bay leaves. bring to a boil and then set pot so it will simmer covered for about 1.5 hours. add veggies and cook uncovered for half hour


while veggies are cooking, in a mixing bowl add 1/4 cup buttermilk baking mix(i didnt have but just used bisquick), 1 Tbl fresh snipped parsley, 1 beaten egg, and 3 Tbl. milk, stir just until dry ingredients are moistened. drop batter by heaping Tbl. into  stew, cook uncovered for an additional 15 min.


cover and cook for 20 min or until dumplings are light and springy and no longer doughy


thks for cking my pix!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks Like You Are on a Roll Today erain... Looks Great...


----------



## cman95 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mighty fine looking stew erain. I liked that dumpling addition.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 3, 2009)

This recipe is a definite keeper. Looks fantastic Erain. When hunting season is done here this year, this one will be on my to do list.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 3, 2009)

looks good!!!!!!!!!


----------

